# Power tool safety



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I just saw this….Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!

note:
*It is NOT MY SAW. I couldn't be this stupid..*


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Guard… what guard…


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

i dont understand exactly how did you get that cut on your finger


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Aaah. It's just a small cut. It'll heal.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

It's hard to believe that someone would even use a saw like that, or are we being kidded ?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

it's perfectly safe, just don't touch the blade…


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Whoa, that's a whole new definition of dumb!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Now that is sticking to SawStop!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

A lancelot on a large scale? If that blade doesn't kill ya the tetnis (sp?) will.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

**************************************** is alive(?) and well….........


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Dude, at least dump the rip blade. A proper amputation should be nice and straight with little tear out…use a crosscut blade!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That damn blade guard was always getting in the way.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Greg…. tell the truth. THIS is how you shape those gorgeous boxes, right?


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

"I don't need no sticking blade guard"!! I'm a ***********************************, by gosh! Nice find Greg, I know that it's not your saw.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Bubba, Do I need the guard?

Nah, It'll be fine.

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha x100


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That looks like something my uncle would use….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I hope he doesn't have any kids!! Must only have about a 500 cc brain ;-))


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

"Honest Doctor, the cut was going great until ".........
"the blood got in my eyes"......


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

What? They wanted too much for the guard?

Saw $20
Saw guard $500
Stories you can about how you lost your finger, hand, arm, etc….priceless


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Let's hope he doesn't reproduce. Imagine having more like him on this planet! Anyone seen the movie, "Dumb & Dumber?"


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

gr8 prop for a horror movie


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, where do you hook up the dust collection on that thing?


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Darwin Award nominee?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hold my beer while I fire this sucker up!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

uhhh buddy your blade is installed backward.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not if I cut from the other side.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys watch this! No hands!


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

i have a cousin who once replaced the blades on a strimmer by custom bigger ones, needless to say they came loose and one planted itself deeply in his leg bone. he spent about 6 months in hospital/bed


----------

